

Web 2.0 Funding Jumps 88% in '07, Facebook Accounts for 22% - edw519
http://www.marketingvox.com/web-20-funding-jumps-88-in-07-facebook-accounts-for-22-037498/

======
eurica
I'm not sure how interesting this number is: I'd hope to see it go down as
more start-ups can be self funding.

